# Which external screens



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

Well its been 12months and think we should buy a set of external screens, our current internal ones from www.vancomfort.co.uk just allow too much air through and condensation it bad, with our plan not to stop using the van this winter externals seem to be the only way to go.

1. Will external screens stop the condensation 100%?
2. Which are the best to go for?

Our van is a boxer mk2 if it makes any difference.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi , I have a set from Silver products They fit well and so far I have had no condensation, I had them on my VW and now a set on my Boxer .
John

taken last winter


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

cairnnut said:


> Hi , I have a set from Silver products They fit well and so far I have had no condensation, I had them on my VW and now a set on my Boxer .
> John


I'll second the vote for Silver screens. Original and still the best IMHO.
Gerry


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

GerryD said:


> I'll second the vote for Silver screens. Original and still the best IMHO.


Thirded.

We used to have Taylormade, but the Silver Screens product fits better and looks to be better quality.

Gerald


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

cairnnut said:


> Hi , I have a set from Silver products They fit well and so far I have had no condensation, I had them on my VW and now a set on my Boxer .
> John
> 
> taken last winter


and me one of my better buys , I have a lot of glass with a A Class M/H since I bought it no more condensation .


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > I'll second the vote for Silver screens. Original and still the best IMHO.
> ...


I will third Silver Products. We have Tailormades at the moment they do the job ok but there are not as good as our previous Silver Products. There are more fiddly to put on and take off and dont fit as good.

Richard...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> We used to have Taylormade, but the Silver Screens product fits better and looks to be better quality.
> Gerald


We still have a Taylormade, but all the silver is coming off the fabric after only four years of not very frequent use. I was always very supportive of them, but have changed my mind after this experience. :roll:

The present one will be relegated to home use - mainly to keep all the dead leaves from our neighbour's trees out of the scuttle.

We intend to buy a set of Silverscreens for the winter season . . . . which reminds me, must get it ordered!! 8O

Dave

P.S. To be pedantic. "Silver Screens" is a generic term for any old screen which is silver. The product mentioned by Gerald and me (and others) is called "Silverscreens".

I mention this only because a while ago there was a problem when someone made very derogatory comments, and the distinction became important.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Another vote for Silver Screens. They fit well and we have no condensation when using them. The fold down middle section is also extremely useful for obvious reasons.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

Get silver screens!

dont fight it, dont waste time looking elsewhere.

10/10

neill
cambridge


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> We still have a Taylormade, but all the silver is coming off the fabric after only four years of not very frequent use.


Ours is too. I also used to have to run string across it to stop it lifting and flapping in the wind. When I saw UncleNorman's SilverScreens, and how well they fitted, I was convinced 

Gerald


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks guys will get a set ordered just to clear up any miss understanding silverscreens = http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> When I saw UncleNorman's SilverScreens, and how well they fitted, I was convinced
> Gerald


Didn't realise Uncle Norm wore such a gaudy garment!! :lol: :lol: (Must have had it Tailor Made!! 8O ) _OK - self flagellation with a bunch of stingers in a minute!!_

Gerald - do Siverscreens make a model which covers the bonnet grilles on the X250 variants? _(It seems like they don't. Can't see any mention on their website, but it has gone a bit wonky with several "migrating" links. Have a look - it's quite interesting! 8O )_

I'm not so much bothered about covering the grilles, but the longer blanket is very useful for keeping leaves and other debris from blocking the drain holes in the scuttle.

Dave


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

set ordered will reports back after our first outing guy I spoke to on the phone was really helpful.


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

They have arrived only ordered Tuesday so impressed. The fit is perfect - not a thick as I imagined they would be.

Still happy think they will actually take up less room than the older internal ones.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you are chuffed.

Maybe a report back when you have used them during a cold night.

All first hand information is good information! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I bought a Silver Products screen cover with fold down day section when they first started up in March 2009 on ebay for £78.84 GBP including postage.
I have been pleased with them but the silver is now flaking off and starting to loose their shape a bit. I took the day section out as I could see no reason for it, if I have the front folded down I don't care that people can look in. 
They are fitted all the time whilst parked at home and after this amount of time in all weathers I cannot complain. I will use this set for the winter and get a new set in the Spring and retain the old set for home use.


----------



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

hi all, are the silverscreens they sell through their own website as economy version of their external screens of noticibly different quality and is there much difference in price?


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

rayc said:


> They are fitted all the time whilst parked at home and after this amount of time in all weathers I cannot complain. I will use this set for the winter and get a new set in the Spring and retain the old set for home use.


I think this is a big factor,

I have my silverscreens on only when the van is 'on site'

at home, in the summer, it has internal screen in the front, and for six months of the winter it has a full cover on.

i never get condensation.

now if i stored the vehicle with silverscreens on i guess the wear and tear would be different.

while i am on the subject, i would HIGHLY recommend a bespoke/off shelf cover for winter, the breathable type.

the protection from 6 months of UV and weather is more than payback, also if I put it away clean......in april i get it out clean!

any way thats my two pen'ath

neill
in sunny cambridge


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

donegal5 said:


> hi all, are the silverscreens they sell through their own website as economy version of their external screens of noticibly different quality and is there much difference in price?


The silverscreen web site , when i used it last year, was a little 'clunkey'

I would recommend giving the 'nice lady' a call, she will guide you.

probably one of the best £100 spent on the camper!! 

neill
digging a hole all weekend in cambridge
[but i get to put my new toy in it afterward] 8)


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I ordered silverscreens on Tuesday aftrnon and they arrived yesterday. Lots of friendly advice and a quick despatch. 

They are a lot less bulky than I expected so I am very pleased so far.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

ordered from http://www.silverproducts.co.uk/ on Sunday delivered yesterday. Great service and a fantastic fit on my 2004 Fiat

This comment is not meant to be a complaint in shape but they dont fold down as small as I expected but this is mainly due to the thickness of the insulation. They come with a good storage bag and fit nicely into our internal storage locker

All set for black forest at the end of October now. Lovely jubbly


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for that Commuter.

I'm going to get some as well, so it's good to hear such a favourable report.

Dave


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We too have a set of Silverscreens and we would recommend going to collect them from Cleckheaton if at all possible - discounts are available and their place is an experience in itself.

P&L


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Just got a new external screen from Van Comfort. Whatthey call Polar material I believe. They did not have a suitable screen off the shelf for my Euramobil so they mad one for me specifically. Good people to deal with. Matbe worth a call.


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Hello all

Lots of advice regarding Silversrceens

I was going to purchase a set to enable the Motorhome windsreen to be covered for the winter duration, being still at work I have to evaluate my holiday entitlement, and prefer 3 seasons as opposed to 4, therefore the Motorhome shuts down for winter.

I duly contacted the Silverscreens by phone, very nice man he was too...He said simply I cant have them for what I intended to use them for, to winterise the motorhome, as it would be a complete waste of money.

He was also of the opinion they were not necessary for that specific need.....so no sale

Thank You very much good Sir

Norrie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just purchased a set of silver screens

Went to Cleckheaton to collect them also to check the "feel" and quality before buying-- Cost £120cash or £130 card

Norrie are you saying that to use them when parked up is of no benefit to the motor home Was thinking of putting ours on when it is parked on the drive in winter and in summer to save the blinds from the effects of sun

Actually have not used them yet but will on the bonfire weekend

Aldra


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Aldra,

No I cant say that ,having never used them to park up, I am sure they are an excellent product and in no way will dispute that use.

As the front windscreen is only single glazed and I was of the belief that would be where the most heat loss was, it was my intention to use them as a buffer against the winter elements

I already have a frost stat which is fitted inline with a500w oil filled heater set at 4-6 degrees

I assumed that they would be suitable for the above usage but was told ..no, for the financial outlay, it would be a waste of money

Norrie


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

norrie said:


> Aldra,
> 
> No I cant say that ,having never used them to park up, I am sure they are an excellent product and in no way will dispute that use.
> 
> ...


Well I bought a Silverscreen cover this time last year and the man at Silverscreens gave me a free "Bib" with it that goes below the cover and sits in under the top edge of the bonnet.He pointed out that its purpose was to keep leaves and snow from going down under the top edge of the bonnet when the MH is parked up during the winter months ????,so why would he say there is no benefit using it in winter.And why make it from thick insulated material if its not to keep the temperature up in the van. Anyway I can tell you that in my MH during last winter when we had sustained temps here down to -12 C the internal temerature stayed higher with the cover on than without when also using a oil filled heater.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I have only had mine a month and used it a couple of weekends ago.

I noticed the cab area maintained the same temperature as the rest of the van. That area had been cold without the screens. 
Also I had no condensatio, but the 2 other vans nearby had to wipe off the windscreens and mop up before they could see out.

I was pleasantly surprised at how easy they are to put on. I know thwe video makes it look easy, but it really is a doddle.
Happy here.


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just reporting back our week away we brill the screens were easier to fit than elected fitted into the waterproof bag and popped into the loo with ease. 

We had only a slight amount of condensation to deal with as the dog sleep in the cab. 

Easy to drop down to let light in which made the MH seem bigger.

My only comment is watch out when fitting the bib!!! the free gift has potentially cost me +£30 the bib directed water straight onto the the engine and water got into the spark plug hole (no in the engine but into the little well) now I need to replace the plugs and HT leads. It did give us a scare as a missing/popping engine while traveling had me puzzled for a while.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

norrie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Lots of advice regarding Silversrceens
> 
> ...


Hi Norrie
See my thread yesterday regarding the quality of these.

Paul.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I knew that the best screens were internal screens.... then Uncle Norm took me in hand and pointed out, in no uncertain terms. the error of my ways.
Always looking for a bargain, I bought a second-hand external screen from these pages. It came from no well known manufacturer. I fitted it to the screen. Net result was no condensation, an extra privacy screen, easier to fit than the internal screen, noticably warmer in the winter and cooler in the summer.
I do not like the look of external screens, they get dirty, they get wet (but only when you need to pack them up). They lack the 'bling' of shining internal screens. Which my wife has now cut up to shield the sun from other windows.
I cannot see them being of much use if 'laying up' over winter is the intention for they provide no heat, but they may provide some protection.
Alan


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

rosalan said:


> I knew that the best screens were internal screens.... then Uncle Norm took me in hand and pointed out, in no uncertain terms. the error of my ways.
> Always looking for a bargain, I bought a second-hand external screen from these pages. It came from no well known manufacturer. I fitted it to the screen. Net result was no condensation, an extra privacy screen, easier to fit than the internal screen, noticably warmer in the winter and cooler in the summer.
> I do not like the look of external screens, they get dirty, they get wet (but only when you need to pack them up). They lack the 'bling' of shining internal screens. Which my wife has now cut up to shield the sun from other windows.
> I cannot see them being of much use if 'laying up' over winter is the intention for they provide no heat, but they may provide some protection.
> Alan


Alan
Have you read my thread yesterday on this?

Paul.


----------



## GlennR (Nov 1, 2011)

Being a Newcomer to the world of MH's we found a problem with condensation. 

Thank goodness for the people of this site and their valued advice. 

Having looked through this thread we decided to take the majority advice and go for a SiverScreens. 

Wow what a difference! NO condensation and such a breeze to fit.

Thank You.........


----------

